# Vanessa Marie Gonzalez / talktovanessa



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 17, 2016)

Facebook
Soundcloud
Google+
Archived Facebook

Vanessa Gonzalez is the name of one of ADF's current friends on Facebook, who was recently noticed getting into a heated discussion with Arkadia "Moonman" Moon, one of ADF's other buddies. In this conversation multiple facts about Vanessa were established:

- She is racist
- She doesn't know how to handle arguments
- She hates "Amerikkka"
- She's willing to tag ADF to use for backup
- Doesn't use "she" pronouns despite using a female name. Much like one Nora Reed except Hispanic.
- She's incredibly repetitive, to the point of being classed as a broken record.
- Hugely Entitled
- One of those annoying "power + prejudice" dweebs
- Claims to have been "forced out" of Portland by "racism" in "queer spaces" (meaning that Vanessa was probably completely unbearable to be around IRL so they became an outcast like Ahuviya)



Spoiler: See for yourself below, it's like SJWcow Bingo up in this bitch



















Vanessa currently lives in Albuquerque, New Mexico. And is originally from L.A. Vanessa was born on June 14th, 1987.

Here is a piece of the about page




The page also indicates the move to New Mexico happened this year, so it can be assumed Vanessa left Portland rather recently.

Here's the pages intro:



Vanessa considers herself to be an activist clearly, and also despises law enforcement.

Friends list: http://archive.md/ylAXZ

More anti-cop hatred:




She makes ideology-based excuses for not voting, reality is probably being to much of a lazy NEET and self-centered asshole




Oh, and that comment about Vanessa being NEET is probably not even a joke. I can't find any employment information on this one.

Googling the name brings up arrest records in various states like Florida and Texas that are definitely not the same person, but I did find a mention of them back in April here on the Farms by @Smutley with regards to talking to ADF.

This is about all I can gleam from my search for right now, as always Semper Fi Kiwis.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 17, 2016)

This one is a true and honest brown person huh? Interesting.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 17, 2016)

Anyone who's a friend of Phil is a lolcow.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 17, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Here's the pages intro:
> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/vanintro-jpg.125049/
> Vanessa considers herself to be an activist clearly, and also despises law enforcement.


Bruja eh? What's with Phil and attracting people who think they are witches?


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Aug 17, 2016)

The rage and stupidity is strong in this one, there's some potential here.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 17, 2016)

Bitches about the Capitalist system. Is completely dependant on the Capitalist system to survive.

And, fuck these lazy-ass Socialist fuckwads. If they hate it so much then why don't they move to Cuba or something? Oh yeah, because they wouldn't be able to receive money every month from the Government just for existing.

And, real talk here fam, if there was a "genocide" declared on black and brown people, they'd be good and dead by now. If all white people were racist, genocidal maniacs like these morons claim then whitey would've killed off everyone else who ISN'T white decades ago. I can't believe the bullshit that these fringe Left tards actually believe. At least this one doesn't vote.


----------



## MMX (Aug 17, 2016)

Thinks all white people are racist - has mostly white friends

Posts call to arms against white patriarchy - army of white beta males turn up

Makes long ass posts to "educate" pocs - only white people read and comment.

Pretty much what i expected


----------



## ChameleonBody (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a fishy feeling using "she" for any of Phil's friends.

Waiting for the reveal that this is a fat dude in a wig like the rest.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 17, 2016)

ChameleonBody said:


> I have a fishy feeling using "she" for any of Phil's friends.
> 
> Waiting for the reveal that this is a fat dude in a wig like the rest.



And/or a white.


----------



## MMX (Aug 17, 2016)

ChameleonBody said:


> I have a fishy feeling using "she" for any of Phil's friends.
> 
> Waiting for the reveal that this is a fat dude in a wig like the rest.



I "think" this is an ugly woman who claims to be gender fluid for oppression points.
But ive been wrong before.
Given that she bitches about being forced to use her "birth name" im gonna go with true and honest but self hating woman


----------



## Smutley (Aug 17, 2016)

There are a couple more instances of this I believe, but this isn't the first time Vanessa has called Phil out publicly and gotten into a fight with Moonman.  That's her schtick, is she finds people and calls them out to act superior even though she's an unemployed and talentless blob married to a white guy that supports her.   Edit: She has just recently, like in the past week, gotten a job as a "desk jockey", which could mean anything but most likely means "call center". 




crosspost from this thread:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/06-20...e-an-actual-brown-person-calls-him-out.21800/











Vanessa is almost assuredly a CIS woman considering she's riding the Nora Reed "nonbinary" train




This is her mother Angie Marie Parra:
https://www.facebook.com/angiemarie.parra

And the boyfriend, Joe Cyrus
https://www.facebook.com/matricks.glitch

She looks like a fucking beanbag


----------



## ChameleonBody (Aug 17, 2016)

I see why Phil sucks up to her. She's all that he wants to be and sees himself as. She's a ~brave non-binary WOC latinx witch who sticks up to white supremacist society~

Only all she is in reality is Zayn Zaki if she were a beaner.


----------



## MMX (Aug 17, 2016)

Smutley said:


> There are a couple more instances of this I believe, but this isn't the first time Vanessa has called Phil out publicly and gotten into a fight with Moonman.  That's her schtick, is she finds people and calls them out to act superior even though she's an unemployed and talentless blob married to a white guy that supports her.   Edit: She has just recently, like in the past week, gotten a job as a "desk jockey", which could mean anything but most likely means "call center".
> View attachment 125125
> 
> crosspost from this thread:
> ...



Credit were its due shes fucking with white SJWs at epic tier levels
They literally seem to line up to kiss her ass only to get destroyed by her and turned on by everyone in the comment chain.
Clearly she knows phil isnt latinx but seems to fake it so she can fuck with his friends.

I laughed my ass of after noticing shes dating budget vanilla ice.

Shes still batshit insane and fat....i would not have sex with her.


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Aug 17, 2016)

Smutley said:


> There are a couple more instances of this I believe, but this isn't the first time Vanessa has called Phil out publicly and gotten into a fight with Moonman.  That's her schtick, is she finds people and calls them out to act superior even though she's an unemployed and talentless blob married to a white guy that supports her.   Edit: She has just recently, like in the past week, gotten a job as a "desk jockey", which could mean anything but most likely means "call center".
> View attachment 125125
> 
> crosspost from this thread:
> ...



"30 years of...one side or the other wants to force a choice between one side or the other."... Pfft, Phil you've been "latinx" for like a year.  It's not like you're some Oreo in the ghetto getting shit for being half white.  You're a full on white priveledged male.  

And yeah, choosing a side and sticking with it would be nice anyway; you've gone from Italian to faux Israeli to faux Chinese communist to faux Latino over the course of a few years.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 17, 2016)

Racist piece of shit. Check.

White knights ADF. Check.

Looks like a gross troon. Check.

Yeah, this idiot is a fucking freak by any criteria.


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Aug 17, 2016)

Imagine how much more of a twat she'd be without all the weed and prescription bottles visible in that picture, a horrifying thought.


----------



## pickledance (Aug 17, 2016)

Smutley said:


> There are a couple more instances of this I believe, but this isn't the first time Vanessa has called Phil out publicly and gotten into a fight with Moonman.  That's her schtick, is she finds people and calls them out to act superior even though she's an unemployed and talentless blob married to a white guy that supports her.   Edit: She has just recently, like in the past week, gotten a job as a "desk jockey", which could mean anything but most likely means "call center".
> View attachment 125125
> 
> crosspost from this thread:
> ...


How can a person ne almost 30 and think posting a photo like that is appropriate for any reason.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Aug 17, 2016)

pickledance said:


> How can a person ne almost 30 and think posting a photo like that is appropriate for any reason.


It's not only her, sadly. I've seen pics from 50-odd year olds post themselves making coke lines. I'm just glad that most of these weirdos stick to weed.


----------



## Flareon (Aug 17, 2016)

Wears makeup, grooms her eyebrows, shows cleavage, uses a female name.. but she's totally non-binary, you shitlords


----------



## ChrisFangs (Aug 17, 2016)

Smutley said:


> There are a couple more instances of this I believe, but this isn't the first time Vanessa has called Phil out publicly and gotten into a fight with Moonman.  That's her schtick, is she finds people and calls them out to act superior even though she's an unemployed and talentless blob married to a white guy that supports her.   Edit: She has just recently, like in the past week, gotten a job as a "desk jockey", which could mean anything but most likely means "call center".
> View attachment 125125
> 
> crosspost from this thread:
> ...


Why


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 17, 2016)

ChrisFangs said:


> Why
> View attachment 125176


A wild fupa appears!


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 17, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Racist piece of shit. Check.
> 
> White knights ADF. Check.
> 
> ...



Don't forget bonus points for posing with a mason jar full of weed.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 17, 2016)

That is not the body of someone born in 1987. Maybe 1957.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 17, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> That is not the body of someone born in 1987. Maybe 1957.



McDonalds is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 17, 2016)

Ruin said:


> McDonalds is a hell of a drug.



Probably doesn't help that she likely smokes like a diesel train too.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 17, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> That is not the body of someone born in 1987. Maybe 1957.



It's the body of someone who died in 1987.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 17, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> It's the body of someone who died in 1987.



Like the body of someone who was raped and strangled in 1987.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 17, 2016)

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/vanintro-jpg.125049/ 

Sorry, Vanessa, but reading your name as "Fuck the pigs" isn't gonna make it any less feminine.


----------



## Positron (Aug 17, 2016)

"Racing against the imminent wackness", what does that even mean?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 17, 2016)

trombonista said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/vanintro-jpg.125049/
> 
> Sorry, Vanessa, but reading your name as "Fuck the pigs" isn't gonna make it any less feminine.



I wouldn't be surprised if she's a pigfucker really.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 17, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she's a pigfucker really.



I bet that's her boyfriend's nickname.


----------



## Xaiena (Aug 18, 2016)

Lashes out and throws out all these words to sound intelligent well insulting multiple times in a single post without any sort of actual intelligence... smh



Spoiler



These kind of people make me sad that Darwin's law is no longer viable.


----------



## Big Nasty (Aug 18, 2016)

Fucking shit. She looks like a drunken tattoed stoner version of my grandma.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 19, 2016)

Positron said:


> "Racing against the imminent wackness", what does that even mean?



We should ask @DrChristianTroy


----------



## Melkor (Aug 19, 2016)

She probably takes meds that don't mix well with weed.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 19, 2016)

PRISONS! CAPITALISTS!



 

LIBERALS


----------



## ChameleonBody (Aug 20, 2016)

literally LITERALLY HITLER


----------



## randomfarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

Smutley said:


> She looks like a fucking beanbag


*beanerbag


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Aug 20, 2016)

Dunno about you lads, but I've never seen a bird fly with only a left wing. 

Coulda made a fat joke but I took the high road on this one, something she obviously can't do because there's no accessibility ramp.. Ah, sod it


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 20, 2016)

It makes sense she's a pig fucker considering she associates with ADF, a man who literally oinks and roots around the ground looking for truffles /cheese.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 20, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> PRISONS! CAPITALISTS!
> View attachment 126238


Yeah, prisons need to be abolished! Let's replace them with a system whereby we just make murderers, child molesters and rapists promise to be really good from now on! Fucking idiot.


> LIBERALS
> View attachment 126239


White-skin privilege... how much of that do you get if your boyfriend's white?


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Aug 20, 2016)

You know, if they keep hammering this "white people are born racist and can't ever be anything else" idea, sooner or later white people be like, "okay, then. Fuck it. I'm racist."


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 20, 2016)

People like her are the hippies for the 21st Century, bitching and protesting for absolutely nothing.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Aug 20, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> People like her are the hippies for the 21st Century, bitching and protesting for absolutely nothing.


The hippies at least had Vietnam and shit. These tards don't even have that.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 20, 2016)

Randall Fragg said:


> The hippies at least had Vietnam and shit. These tards don't even have that.



They just have a bunch of nebulous injustices communicated through nonsense words.

Also at least most hippies weren't interested in petty revenge fantasies


----------



## repentance (Aug 20, 2016)

MysteriousStranger said:


> You know, if they keep hammering this "white people are born racist and can't ever be anything else" idea, sooner or later white people be like, "okay, then. Fuck it. I'm racist."



This is pretty much what happens already when people are told they're bad allies.  They'll try to be "better" allies for a while but eventually realise nothing they do is good enough and just say "fuck it".  

You don't just end up losing their donations and their labour, they also end up telling everyone how fucked up your cause is.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 16, 2016)

Note how many more likes that this person gets on posts like this when compared to her friend ADF. 

Possible goldmine of asspatters?


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 16, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> View attachment 135039
> Note how many more likes that this person gets on posts like this when compared to her friend ADF.
> 
> Possible goldmine of asspatters?



It's Facebook.  It exists only for self-validation


----------



## Ruin (Sep 16, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> They just have a bunch of nebulous injustices communicated through nonsense words.
> 
> Also at least most hippies weren't interested in petty revenge fantasies



Vietnam was fucked up though, men were send off to die in a pointless war that was pretty much started purely to boost the approval ratings of corrupt politicians. Acting like trigger warning are comparable is retarded as hell.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Sep 16, 2016)

Smutley said:


> She looks like a fucking beanbag
> View attachment 125128



1. She has a terrifying gunt.

2. With her legs curled under her like that she looks like a thalidomide.

3. Imagine if she got purse-snatched or attacked in the street. I bet you any money she'd insist on getting the police involved but then scream racism because they didn't try hard enough.


----------



## Smutley (Sep 16, 2016)

Vanessa has been doing her regular shrieking thing, but as the election approaches she wants everyone to know that you do more harm by voting than NOT voting, and that everyone who votes is a traitor or something.  Her points aren't very articulate, but the gist is that every waking moment of every day for three years now she is expecting white people to murder her.







Oh, honey.  White people won't be the ones to kill you before you turn 35.  Diabetes will.


----------



## chimpburgers (Sep 16, 2016)

Blame whitey while not looking after your health. Ugh, idiot.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 16, 2016)

White people won't kill her, her shit attitude will.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Sep 16, 2016)

Wonder what her reaction would be if she was hit and run by a POC while on her bike.

I suspect it'd be something like, "Ah yes, well, he was so oppressed and marginalised by the white supremacist cis-tem that he couldn't control his actions."


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 17, 2016)

Ginger Piglet said:


> Wonder what her reaction would be if she was hit and run by a POC while on her bike.
> 
> I suspect it'd be something like, "Ah yes, well, he was so oppressed and marginalised by the white supremacist cis-tem that he couldn't control his actions."



SPEED LIMITS ARE JUST A TOOL FOR WHITEY TO OPPRESS US


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Sep 17, 2016)

This bitch ain't ever been on a bike.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 28, 2016)

https://myspace.com/talktovanessa
http://archive.md/FGVBZ

Dunno how I overlooked this, but here is her Myspace page (archive for posterity)

And as it turns out she DELETED FUCKING EVERYTHING on her facebook page. Apparently going into hiding after finding this thread.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 26, 2017)

GUESS WHOS BACK, BACK AGAIN


----------



## whatever I feel like (Apr 26, 2017)

Makes me wish I had access to the/a horrifying tag.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 26, 2017)

Some hero of the proletariat.  If she were truly interested in social justice she'd release that cookbook and host those workshops for free so disadvantaged individuals can benefit from it.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 30, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


>


Why do I get the feeling that community dinner going to consist of generic macaroni and cheese, hotdogs (with no buns), and watery as fuck grape kool-aid?


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 5, 2017)




----------

